

Ask HN: For the YC Application, is shorter or longer better? - lionheart

Especially for those that have got into YC:<p>Is short and to the point better in my application answers?<p>Or should I answer in detail?
======
bulltale
I did not get in, so take my advice with caution.

I'd say, be as short and to the point as possible, without leaving out crucial
details. Make your first point/first sentence summarize your whole
application.

Look up the application of Drew Houston, founder of Dropbox, it gives you an
idea of how he got in.

As a closing remark, your application is in the end not about being short or
long. What you need to strive for, is convincing the reader, that the founders
are capable, motivated persons, who can execute an idea to commercial success.

~~~
lionheart
Thanks for the advice!

